
A look inside Facebook's data center - andytolt
https://techcrunch.com/gallery/a-look-inside-facebooks-data-center/
======
xupybd
I truly hate this way of laying things out. A set of slides you have to click
through is a terrible user experience. An article you can scroll vertically
through is so much better. Why would you do this? Is it to force the
advertisements on people?

~~~
kiallmacinnes
On mobile, the layout is vertical. And for some reason, only the first as
actually loaded. The rest were blank placeholders. Bonus ;)

------
stevenhubertron
I wonder if an attack vector could be spinning up all the cold storage servers
at once. Seems like they aren't cooled for all of them to be doing IO at once.

------
cphoover
I found there mobile testing lab to be interesting.

